# Burton step in bindings



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy new bindings. Those are really old and pretty much impossible to get boots for them. 

Get some last years stock bindings on sale from an online retailer somewhere.


----------



## Lanny4fingaz (Mar 17, 2016)

That's what I figured. I just thought I might get lucky on here. I've read the pros and cons of them and I thought they would be cool too try out at least. Seem nice and easy. I could only find step in boots up to size 9. The board also has ratchet bindings on them so I'll probably just get a used pair of regular boots. Oh well, thanks for the advice.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Lanny4fingaz said:


> That's what I figured. I just thought I might get lucky on here. I've read the pros and cons of them and I thought they would be cool too try out at least. Seem nice and easy. I could only find step in boots up to size 9. The board also has ratchet bindings on them so I'll probably just get a used pair of regular boots. Oh well, thanks for the advice.



Good on you for trying to resurrect some old gear but like said above, not worth the head ache in this case, once those things started to wear out they were a major pain in the ass and potentially dangerous.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Was B's SI system proprietary? I think I have a pair of size 10 or 10.5 K2 clicker boots (I'd have to double-check not sure on the size), byproduct of buying old-ass snowboards means I often end up with castaway boots & bindings...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

david_z said:


> Was B's SI system proprietary? I think I have a pair of size 10 or 10.5 K2 clicker boots (I'd have to double-check not sure on the size), byproduct of buying old-ass snowboards means I often end up with castaway boots & bindings...


Yes, proprietary. K2 won't work...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't really recommend using those old SI bindings anyways, I'm just looking to try and unload some of my old crap 

Current stock "entry level" price point bindings will be light years ahead of what you've got. If you're on a tight budget, friend's shop has the Union Flites for like $119, free shipping:

Union Flite Pro snowboard bindings 2016 | People Skate and Snowboard

Rome United are only $98 but those are only size M, which *could* fit a size 11, but I think you'd be happier with a large size, 390s are a little more expensive:

Rome 390 Snowboard Bindings 2016 | People Skate and Snowboard


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a size 12 Burton step-ins.. leather sweet boot


----------



## Lanny4fingaz (Mar 17, 2016)

SnowDogWax-Do you have a pic and how much?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Free+Shipping


----------



## Lanny4fingaz (Mar 17, 2016)

I'll take them. Shipping can't be too bad and they'd be worth trying. Thanks. How do you want to exchange the info?


----------



## Lanny4fingaz (Mar 17, 2016)

I private messaged you.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you get my PM


----------

